
Oral sex producing unstoppable bacteria - pmoriarty
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-40520125
======
dmoy
Title seems unclear, should probably read "antibiotics use causing antibiotic
resistant bacteria". Guess that wouldn't get BBC as many clicks though, so I
get why they chose that title.

TL;DR : gonorrhea develops antibiotic resistance. People using condoms less
because the fear of HIV/AIDS has declined.

~~~
chimeracoder
> People using condoms less because the fear of HIV/AIDS has declined.

I would really like to see actual data on this statement. HIV is unbelievably
difficult to transmit via oral sex, and condom use for oral sex was always
very rare, even among high-risk groups during the height of the HIV epidemic.

~~~
dmoy
I agree I'd like to see the data as well, the statement seemed surprising to
me in the article.

------
watertorock
Reality minus the garbage clicky headline: Antibiotic overuse and resistance
is causing unstoppable bacteria.

Why there isn't a global effort to develop new antibiotics is somewhat
shocking to me. It is already a major public health problem and will get worse
if new antibiotics are not developed. Governments need to incentivize new
antibiotic develop heavily, or invest in it heavily themselves.

~~~
Freesexagogo
"Governments need to incentivize new antibiotic develop heavily"...
Governments overloaded by debts must invest billions just to allow people to
enjoy their "rights" to free sex... U are deluded, wake up 'cause it's over:
USE CONDOM!

------
nerdponx
_She said: "When you use antibiotics to treat infections like a normal sore
throat, this mixes with the Neisseria species in your throat and this results
in resistance."_

Tragedy of the commons.

Also who actually gets antibiotics for a sore throat? Apart from strep and
other more serious infections I've never heard of such a thing.

~~~
rev_null
It's not unheard of for doctors to prescribe antibiotics "in case it is strep"
before the test comes back.

~~~
sidlls
I get strep regularly (2-3 times per year). I've never once waited more than a
few minutes for the swab test done in-office to confirm it.

------
Freesexagogo
It should be well know that HIV is viral, gonorrhea & chlamydia are both
bacterial diseases, so if hard times are coming defend yourself: USE CONDOM!

------
sillysaurus3
Startup idea: A convenient way to test a new couple for STDs. Possibly in
conjunction with an app like Tinder.

~~~
woofyman
There are numerous home std tests

[https://mylabbox.com](https://mylabbox.com)

~~~
sillysaurus3
It's $500: [https://www.mylabbox.com/product/love-box-std-testing-for-
co...](https://www.mylabbox.com/product/love-box-std-testing-for-couples/)

I wonder if it's possible to compete on price without sacrificing accuracy.

------
hactually
Well. That sucks.

~~~
keithnz
Yes, but I think it's trying to say stop sucking.

